# Penny for your thoughts?



## Scissorhands (16/3/18)

Have an hour to kill?

I would like to think us, the vaping community are a civil (except for the authentic vs clone saga!) and somewhat smart bunch.

Please share your thoughts, keep it classy



Peace


----------

